# 41 & going for IVF



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

This is our 1 & only shot, anyone else at my age get lucky 1st go of ivf?

I have a daughter(14) from a prev. partner and had a miscarriage with current partner so know it's possible to get pregnant but feel even tho test results were good, time is not on my side so we needed to intervene with a bit of help, IVF seems like a solution, hopefully it will be as we almost feel our lives have been on hold trying just over 2 years.  I must think positively.


----------



## latebeginner (Sep 16, 2011)

are you hoping to use your own eggs?


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes did 6 months on clomid and when scanned they looked a good size, but i guess until they've got them in a dish under the microscope who knows what the qualities like?  Our worry is birth defects and waiting to test for them, how about you?


----------



## latebeginner (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck and go for it.  My sister-in-law became pregnant (naturally) at 46 - so old eggs can still work just fine!
AFM: I had DE IVF as been trying too long with my own with no success.

All the best x


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your twins, instant family for sure, thanks for your kind words,
wishing good luck for the rest of your pregnanacy
xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Wish I had a positive story but I haven't unfortunately. I thought I'd have a good chance with my IVF but it didn't work - its not a sure thing or a quick fix. My advice is go into it knowing that it might not happen 1st go and be prepared to do it again if not, otherwise you will be putting loads of pressure on yourself.

The IVF process itself isn't as bad as I thought it would be so I'm already planning my 2nd go - but that will be it. If it doesn't work I couldn't afford to keep doing it.

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I got very lucky at 40.5 on my first round of IVF with my DD. I really think it's beneficial to go in to it with a positive mind set. Treat yourself very well...get good vits etc. I also did acupuncture and meditation which I thing really helped. You have to go into this crazy IVF stuff with the idea you are up for playing ball.
Wishing you all the luck in the world with your tx.     
xxA


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm getting nervous about monday's appointment.
I'm not expecting it to work 1st time but it would be bloody fantastic, positive vibes and positive thoughts.
Good luck to you all
xxx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hang in there LynniD!    
xxA


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 43 and doing IVF for the first time and also hoping for the first go (or if not, that I get a few frosties so I can go again without it being crazy expensive).  Best of luck!


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Best of Luck LynniD - which clinic are you using?


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi girls,
had 1st appointment with the consultant, went well although he basically said due to my age, blah, blah, blah, slim chance which we knew but we figured give it a shot then we can't say we didn't try everything.
We have to attend open evening/presentation on the 6th march with all the other fertility challenged couples then he said I could have an appointment to start the drugs at the end of the month.
I'm positive that with a bit of help conception is definitely possible, turns out although my partner's count/motility really good the volume was less than average, so fingers crossed a bit of intervention and things will happen.
Hope everyone else is staying positive, hang in there xx


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking forward to next tuesday's open evening/presentation, good look round the centre and i think it will sink in we're going for IVF! not pining my hopes on it but excited all the same and several other emotions.

Chandlerino... good luck on your 2nd go  

Alexine...thanks for the advice and luck

Theyankee...also best of luck to you too  

Janie1...we're using Cambridge IVF

Alexine...thanks for the prayers

Latebeginner...thansk for the words of wisdom and good luck to you too

Positive vibes and thoughts to everyone, it can happen and for some of us it will happen, it's a lottery and you gotta be in it to win it..or die trying!(not literally, joking)
xxxx


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi. I am 42 in April and going through first time ivf. I am just keeping everything 
Crossed that it will work. It is a rollercoaster but luckily no side effects so far so thats a bonus.
Good luck. X


----------



## ClaireBuc (Dec 6, 2008)

Just popped on to say good luck, i am 43 and have 3 month old twins using my own eggs, dont give up!

Claire


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Jah1234... it's an exciting rollercoaster though, good luck to you   

ClaireBuc...great to hear success stories, thank you, so used to hearing negatives about being over 40!  

Will keep everyone posted, open eve next tues.
bye for now xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi just to add I'm nearly 41 and pregnant with twins using my own eggs the fact that you already have a dd means the OSS are better than if you were trying to get pregnant for the first time - or so they told me!

It was our 2nd attempt and short protocol (better egg quality apparently) after long protocol failed the first time - they gave us 20% chance of BFP and less than 5% chance of twins, just numbers though eh, keep believing your dream can come true xx


----------



## LynniD (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah thanks Jules40x good to know your success story  
xx


----------

